# Hydrocephalus



## TLI

The Pet Web Library


Edited to remove the copy and pasted info. and add Aquarius’s link.


----------



## sugarbaby

i found these pics

Jonah, an 8-month-old Chihuahua, was diagnosed with hydrocephalus












also one of a puppy


----------



## TLI

When you come across a Chi pup in a litter that is unusually smaller than it’s littermates, more times than not they have some form of congenital problem. Some of these problems lead to Hydro. We have had a few here experience this. Often times they will not know, nor the breeder what the exact cause of death at a young age is, because it requires a necropsy to know for certain. Or prior diagnosis that requires more extensive means than a normal Vet visit. But chances are in these cases, early problems and death are due to Hydro, or heart problems, or both. Common signs in these puppies are slow to thrive, slow growth, clumsy, not as active as it’s littermates, not meeting the appropriate milestones for it’s age, poor coordination, sluggishness, lethargy, etc…..

A tale tale sign that a pup has hydro is a large odd shaped dome, and the eyes give it away almost every time. They will push downwards, and many times out to the side due to the cranial pressure of the fluid. It is very evident when looking at the pup. To someone not familiar with this condition the pup may just seem “passive.” A new parent may not notice, and just wake up one morning to find their new pup not alive. 

I can't find any really good pics, but here are 2. Too many these pups may look perfectly normal, but it is very evident if you have seen Hydro that they are not. So if you come across a Chi pup that seems much smaller than the average Chi pup, to save yourself some heartbreak, have it thoroughly checked out, and that can mean expensive testing. Otherwise you can end up with a new pup that you have to make the call to either put it down, have the tests to diagnosis the problem, and very expensive treatment for the pup to even live a short life. An experienced breeder will know the signs of a pup that is possibly ill, and will not sell it until they know for sure. However, there are many that will sell them, and once they are your’s, you are faced with the expensive bills and the heartache. Not that you won’t get another pup from the breeder if the contract states it, but that doesn’t help your heart heal, nor compensate you for all the 1,000’s of dollars that you will have to spend.

As the pressure builds in the brain, the best way that I can explain it is, that the pup will start looking as if it's head/eyes are going to "pop."


----------



## MakNLFi

Oh that is so sad! Thanks for getting this information and pictures and putting it out here!


----------



## sugarbaby

sorry TLI i thought you had finished so added the pics


----------



## Brodysmom

Here's a video of a hydrocephalic Chi puppy. 

This puppy died of a seizure at 12 weeks old. 

YouTube - Micro Tiny Handicapped Chihuahua "Little Bitty's Video"


----------



## sugarbaby

Brodysmom said:


> Here's a video of a hydrocephalic Chi puppy.
> 
> This puppy died of a seizure at 12 weeks old.
> 
> YouTube - Micro Tiny Handicapped Chihuahua "Little Bitty's Video"


my gosh she was a gorgeous little girl , made me laugh and cry watching it .


----------



## 18453

Great thread t

Didn't that little blue baby Amber was looking at before Libby have hydro theybwere good pics

Also doesn't heathers zoey have hydro??


----------



## TLI

sugarbaby said:


> sorry TLI i thought you had finished so added the pics


No problem, feel free to add whatever you think will help. 



Daisydoo said:


> Great thread t
> 
> Didn't that little blue baby Amber was looking at before Libby have hydro theybwere good pics
> 
> Also doesn't heathers zoey have hydro??


Yes, the lil blue girl that Amber was looking at was Hydro. Zoey has Hydro too, but I think a milder form. Her Mom can probably fill us in.


----------



## 18453

Just thinking picture wise it was a really clear pic of the blue baby could prob find it in an old thread


----------



## TLI

Brodysmom said:


> Here's a video of a hydrocephalic Chi puppy.
> 
> This puppy died of a seizure at 12 weeks old.
> 
> YouTube - Micro Tiny Handicapped Chihuahua "Little Bitty's Video"


Awwww, him waz a berry wobbwy baby.  So sad, and so adorable!


----------



## TLI




----------



## Brodysmom

Daisydoo said:


> Just thinking picture wise it was a really clear pic of the blue baby could prob find it in an old thread


I found the thread but the picture was deleted. Too bad as it was a great example! That puppy died at 12 weeks old also. The breeder told Amber that she found the puppy dead and thought the mom had laid on her. 

http://www.chihuahua-people.com/chihuahua-pictures/49248-possible-new-chi-baby-10-weeks.html


----------



## Aquarius

Theres a very good drawing on this site - which shows the positioning of the irises of the eyes in a "setting sun" position
Hydrocephalus


----------



## Brodysmom

TLI said:


>


Yes! That's it. A perfect example of what to look for in a hydro baby.


----------



## Brodysmom

I think we should make this a sticky so people know what to look for when looking at super tiny puppies. Lots of good information here and the photographs are excellent examples.


----------



## 18453

She was a v pretty baby

Admins can we sticky this thread for potential owners???


----------



## LovesMyPups

Great thread. Very easy to read information. Thanks very much!
Now, the first puppy shown is very obvious, imo. However, the second puppy only has a large domed head, and his eye does seem a little pushed out. It's hard to tell for sure. Would the humane thing to do be to wait out/treat a puppy with this condition or put it to sleep considering all of the subsequent surgeries to correct the shunt?... Such a hard decision for a breeder...

Again, thanks so much for taking the time to put this together everyone. It's hard to pick through information that comes up in google.


----------



## TLI

LovesMyPups said:


> Great thread. Very easy to read information. Thanks very much!
> Now, the first puppy shown is very obvious, imo. However, the second puppy only has a large domed head, and his eye does seem a little pushed out. It's hard to tell for sure. Would the humane thing to do be to wait out/treat a puppy with this condition or put it to sleep considering all of the subsequent surgeries to correct the shunt?... Such a hard decision for a breeder...
> 
> Again, thanks so much for taking the time to put this together everyone. It's hard to pick through information that comes up in google.


Most breeders will not treat the puppy. They will opt to put them to sleep. The surgeries can be extensive, and very very costly. They do not normally live long even with treatment. Milder cases can be less costly, and the prognosis better. Chances are the pup will die at a young age while in the breeders care, or very early after the new owner gets the pup. Many times they never really know why unless a Necropsy is performed. 

I had a baby Chi that died at a lil over 9 weeks old. Tiny lil thing like my other Chi’s. He wasn’t Hydro, and showed no signs until a few days before his death. The Vet (not the Hospital that cared for him during his last days) told me he thought he was Hydro, which I knew he wasn’t, and after his death I had a necropsy performed. He had a congenital heart problem. Ultrasound showed no Hydro. 

But something I want to mention. Almost all Chi pups have some fluid (very very mild) on the brain that corrects itself as they age.


----------



## LovesMyPups

TLI said:


> Most breeders will not treat the puppy. They will opt to put them to sleep. The surgeries can be extensive, and very very costly. They do not normally live long even with treatment. Milder cases can be less costly, and the prognosis better. Chances are the pup will die at a young age while in the breeders care, or very early after the new owner gets the pup. Many times they never really know why unless a Necropsy is performed.
> 
> I had a baby Chi that died at a lil over 9 weeks old. Tiny lil thing like my other Chi’s. He wasn’t Hydro, and showed no signs until a few days before his death. The Vet (not the Hospital that cared for him during his last days) told me he thought he was Hydro, which I knew he wasn’t, and after his death I had a necropsy performed. He had a congenital heart problem. Ultrasound showed no Hydro.
> 
> But something I want to mention. Almost all Chi pups have some fluid (very very mild) on the brain that corrects itself as they age.


Thanks again for the reply. My heart definitely was leaning towards the way of letting the little pup rest should one be diagnosed by necropsy... as sad as it may be. 
For sure this is something all potential chi-owners should have warning of and know what to look for!


----------



## TLI

Brodysmom said:


> I think we should make this a sticky so people know what to look for when looking at super tiny puppies. Lots of good information here and the photographs are excellent examples.





Daisydoo said:


> She was a v pretty baby
> 
> Admins can we sticky this thread for potential owners???


Can one of the admins help us with this?


----------



## TLI

LovesMyPups said:


> Thanks again for the reply. My heart definitely was leaning towards the way of letting the little pup rest should one be diagnosed by necropsy... as sad as it may be.
> For sure this is something all potential chi-owners should have warning of and know what to look for!


You're welcome.  Yes, it's very sad, and I'm sure very painful.


----------



## Aquarius

Just wondering if it would be better to sticky a thread with the link that the article came from - The Pet Web Library

There are excellent articles on a huge range of pet illnesses as well as the one on Hydrocephalus - it could be very useful?


----------



## Brodysmom

Aquarius said:


> Just wondering if it would be better to sticky a thread with the link that the article came from - The Pet Web Library
> 
> There are excellent articles on a huge range of pet illnesses as well as the one on Hydrocephalus - it could be very useful?


I would sticky this one as it has photos in it. 

The link with the articles could be sticked separately?


----------



## TLI

Yes, I agree. Info. has been added here in this thread that can be very useful to new owners, as well as the article. Sticking this thread, and adding the link will be much more informative than just providing the one.


----------



## flippedstars

I've wondered about this puppy for awhile;










just one I came across back when I was looking for Bryco...they said she was around 9 ounces at 12 weeks (she's not from his breeder).


----------



## TLI

Hard to tell because the pup is looking at an angle, not straight forward, make sense? He looks like he's trying to focus to the left because of the way his head is turned.


----------



## flippedstars

I wish I had some straight on pics. I just had kinda saved it when searching, wondering about the pup... she could jsut be excited! lol


----------



## LovesMyPups

To me it looks similar to the second pup posted earlier, actually. You can see the eye closest to us is looking a little to the left, and in my eyes it seems like the eye furthest away is looking more to the right. Could just be reflections, but I'm happy you got Bryco instead. Even though I'm partial to black and tans, I really think it was watching your Bryco grow up that opened me up to lighter colored chis being beatiful!


----------



## TLI

Chance's eyes were like the above pup. I'll post some pics.


----------



## MsGramma

Wow, I never new this.This needs to be a sticky ! For someone like Me whom never even new about this and I have baby's under 12 weeks and would have never thought something like this could even happen or to look for this when looking for a new member of the family.To find out Your new baby has this and died or will die is terrible.If a new buyer knows this info They could avoid a future heart break !
Thank You for this post !!!


----------



## TLI

Yes, lots of useful info. in this thread that many can learn from.


----------



## LovesMyPups

TLI said:


> Chance's eyes were like the above pup. I'll post some pics.


Definitely waiting for pics.  lol. Did you ever wonder about Chance before having him vet checked/was his vet check more extensive? How many symptoms should the puppy be showing before getting overly concerned or having an ultra sound done? It kind of is sounding like besides the "wonky" eyes and super domed head, that being unbalanced (such as the video Brody'sMom posted) is what kinda pushes it over the edge of worry. Would you agree?


----------



## TLI

LovesMyPups said:


> Definitely waiting for pics.  lol. Did you ever wonder about Chance before having him vet checked/was his vet check more extensive? How many symptoms should the puppy be showing before getting overly concerned or having an ultra sound done? It kind of is sounding like besides the "wonky" eyes and super domed head, that being unbalanced (such as the video Brody'sMom posted) is what kinda pushes it over the edge of worry. Would you agree?


I have to run some errands and will PM you in a bit to answer your questions and show you pics.


----------



## rocky scotland

Brodysmom said:


> Here's a video of a hydrocephalic Chi puppy.
> 
> This puppy died of a seizure at 12 weeks old.
> 
> YouTube - Micro Tiny Handicapped Chihuahua "Little Bitty's Video"


Wow so much information on this thread!

Aww Little Bitty, that video made me laugh and cry too, what a wee wobbly cutie, so sad.


----------



## cprcheetah

Yes Zoey does have Hydrocephalus, but luckily hers is very mild, she wasn't diagnosed until 18 months old when she was having seizures, and a bubble appeared in her molera. She still has the bubble and depending on the day, how she's feeling, the barometric pressure is how big it is. We have her on low dose steroids & Prilosec (which reduces the Cerebral Spinal Fluid by about 26%). She occasionally will have seizures, but does pretty good. Hers is pretty mild compared to some. I have x-ray pictures somewhere (I have to find them) that show the 'tract' through her brain up to her molera. Which is kind of funky. I will try to find those pictures of the xrays and also a good picture that shows her 'bubble' and post later tonight.

Here is a website that has a lot of good information, and pictures, it is a cattle dog so not a chihuahua but it has good information.

Hydrocephalus In Pets


----------



## cprcheetah

This is when she was diagnosed, she was having seizures, if you look very closely you can see a path of fluid heading up to her soft spot (the break in the bone at the top). You can also see how thin her skull is and some fluid around her brain between the skull/brain. 









Here I drew a line where the fluid was heading up through her brain









Here you can see the bubble on top of her head, it's hard to see in some pictures but her eyes bulge out quit a bit.









Here is another one of her bubble. These were taken shortly after she was diagnosed, you can see how miserable she was. Since putting her on the Prilosec her pressure has been a lot less and her bubble hasn't been that big for a long time.









When I took her to a specialist, they said these were the 'clearest' Hydro xrays they had ever seen.


----------



## cprcheetah

Here are a picture I found:
http://www.lffrescue.com/IMG_2510.JPG


----------



## Brodysmom

Thanks Heather. Wow, you can really see the fluid in the x-rays! Very interesting!! 

I didn't know that prilosec reduced intracranial pressure. Wow! 

That little black and tan is such a poor baby. His little snout is even deviated. Awwwwwwww......

This is a very interesting and informative thread.


----------



## cprcheetah

The little black and tan didn't make it. :-( Not a lot of them do past about 6 months, however there are some that do, some are blind, some walk in circles. So have constant seizures, some can never walk. Another tell tale sign is a 'domed' head and the puppies heads generally look about 10x too big for their bodies. When I got Sebastian his eyes you could see the whites, so the first thing I had my dad do was take x-rays of his head because I was paranoid, he was just wall eyed (I think that's the term), but it scared me.

It's really cool about the Prilosec, it is supposed to cut it by about 26% when I went to a specialist, they were like "Steroids...check, Prilosec....check, it looks like you are doing everything I would recommend for her since she's a mild case" we talked about a stent to drain the fluid down to her abdomen but since Zoey is so mild and has the molera helping her out (giving the excess fluid somewhere to go) we decided to just let her be, and she's done well, minus some occasional seizures when her pressure gets too high.


----------



## FBRaRrN

This is really good info.My brother has this and he has a shunt.Which I think they need to make for animals to then alot of these little babies could live.I did not know Zoey had it.So glad that she is ok and has a good life.


----------



## cprcheetah

They do have shunts for dogs, they drain it into their abdomen. There is a 30% chance of complications after the shunt is placed (i.e infections etc) When we were talking about it for Zoey they told me to expect anywhere from $3000.00-$7.000.00 for the surgery and hospitalization after. Here is a site that shows them: Hydrocephalus In Pets

& another link Michigan Veterinary Specialists - Hydrocephalus


----------



## LovesMyPups

Thank you for sharing Zoey's story and pictures with us. Very interesting and informative. This has all been great information to learn!


----------



## Deme

I just couldn't watch all of that video purely coz if I watched another second I'd be crying. That little pup was so full of life with an amazing character. A little gutsy dog with a very short life. 

The image of such a beautiful dog will always remain in my memory.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme

I wish all the pics were still on here it's such good info and very informative!


----------



## rubia

sugarbaby said:


> i found these pics
> 
> Jonah, an 8-month-old Chihuahua, was diagnosed with hydrocephalus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also one of a puppy


My friend took care of little Jonah at the hospital. VEry very sad life pups with this condition have...


----------

